# My Mel



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

I am sorry that I could not contact everyone, but last week Mel was life-flighted to SLC, Utah from Wyoming here because he was bleeding internally. There just wasn't time for me to contact all of you and I had no PC down there to let you know...so please forgive me!

 

He is back home here in Our Wyoming home tonight THANK THE LORD!!! and feeling much better although they have yet to find the bleeding. They scoped him from his mouth down and he had a colonoscopy, but they didn't find any bleeding even though he had been having black stools for 3 weeks(which the begger didn't tell ME-grrr!-MEN!!!)...so yesterday they had him swallow a tiny tv camera which took pictures of his entire system, especially those tiny places which the scopes could not go into and hopefully they will find the bleed. The results will take 2 weeks to read, and since he was feeling better and he is no longer having black stools, we felt it safe to come home. 

 

He will be seeing the doctor very soon to get another CBC blood test and his heart doctor comes to Wyoming once a month so he will be seeing him also. This great loss of blood was effecting his heart(he has had two open heart surgeries) and that is why they felt it important to life-flight him within 2 hours of his arrival at Star Valley Hospital ER...I am very thankful to them, all of his family and especially to his brother Ken and wife, Von for offering their home, hospitality and LOVE after he was released from ICU.....

 

Please I ask now for your PRAYERS 




 for My Mel 



 as he still needs lots of help and rest while he is recovering. He is a TOUGH and LOVING Man, husband, father, grandfather, great grandfather and friend.

 

Thank You and many Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2010)

Sending prayers from across the pond for Mel - and huge (((((HUGS)))) for you!

Anna


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2010)

Jenny, you and Mel are in my thoughts and prayers. Jill


----------



## Barbie (Jul 30, 2010)

Prayers for you and Mel, Jenny!!

Barbie


----------



## Mona (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my...how scary that must have been! Sending prayers for Mel, and hoping he checks out A-OK, and hoping too they will get to the bottom of it! Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh No Jenny!

I hope what ever it was has healed itself. Nothing like not knowing. Hope he is all good now!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 30, 2010)

Hope they get to the cause of this, Jenny. My prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh No Jenny!

I hope what ever it was has healed itself. Nothing like not knowing. Hope he is all good now!


----------



## chandab (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## horsehug (Aug 6, 2010)

He has my prayers, Jenny!

Susan O.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 6, 2010)

Tons of Prayers coming from Art and I.....


----------



## Valerie (Aug 6, 2010)

Jenny,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mel....hope the camera works, it's frustrating to not find things out quickly....we all get in such a rush to know things instantly these days......hope they figure it out! Hugs!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks all of you so VERY much



...you are all so kind...

Mel is back home and we are taking weekly CBC test's and today's was a little disturbing because it is slowly going back down.



....last fridays was 36.6 and today's was 36.1....so needless to say we don't know why yet. We are not sure if that is a huge amount as it doesn't seem like it, but to me it would indicate that he might be bleeding again. He is on an Iron supplement and has darker stools we were hoping because of that, but maybe it's because he is bleeding again..I hope not!!! His doctor is on vacation and won't be back until Thursday, so we will wait until then. In the meantime I will be watching him closely to see if he gets weaker more quickly or not.

All test have came back negative for anything, except we still have not gotten the results from him swallowing the little tv camera yet and they won't come for another week. I am hoping that IF they find where he is bleeding that he can take an antibiotic or something to get the bleed to heal instead of an operation. Then they can just keep taking weekly CBC tests and see if his blood levels will rise then.





He is still feeling pretty weak and can't do too much. The doc said that it may take a month or two for him to start feeling better again...that is NOT what he wanted to hear, but what can you do..





Continued Prayers would sure be welcome as I know the powers of prayers are VERY strong and again Thank you all for praying for MEL





On the bright side we REALLY enjoyed watched the Congress and especially MEL, he really brightened up to watch that..Thanks ASPC for airing this show. Those who are sick, it can really make a better day out a crummy day





Our best,

Blessings and Prayers to ALL,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## rockin r (Aug 6, 2010)

More {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 6, 2010)

Jenny,

Definitely continuing to send prayers and Light and ...and .......

Please give Mel a big (((HUG))) from both of us.

Ma---


----------



## REO (Aug 6, 2010)

{{{{Jenny}}}} My thoughts and prayers go to your Mel. To both of you. I pray they find it and make him better soon


----------



## bjcs (Aug 7, 2010)

REO said:


> {{{{Jenny}}}} My thoughts and prayers go to your Mel. To both of you. I pray they find it and make him better soon


I don't know, as I'm not a doctor, if this is what is wrong, but the same thing happened with my ex-mother-in-law. It was bad enough where she was in the hospital and they had to give her 3 units of blood. They ran all kinds of tests and they came back neg. Then they did the camera one and still did not know what was causing the bleeding. But come to find out, she was taking a aspirin everyday for her heart and had bleeding. She stopped the aspirin, no bleeding. She started on the aspirin again and the bleeding started again. I hope with your husband, it turns out to be something as simple as that.


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers coming from Southern Ontario. <HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## JennyB (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Mel is really feeling weak again...he has had bloody stools the last 3 days and he has an appointment with his doc tomorrow. The results came back from the tv camera he swallowed-NOTHING!!!...all clear and yet he is still bleeding from something





Prayers Please, Thank YOU!

Jenny


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, no.... I am so sorry... keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz R.


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2010)

Jenny, continuing to keep you and Mel in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mona (Aug 11, 2010)

Good Luck at the doctor's appointment. I sure hope they will get to the bottom of this and FAST!!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 16, 2010)

A quick up-date on Mel...His blood is coming up, but he still had dark stools, so his doc said stop the baby aspirin and iron pills and low behold his stools are now normal. I just can't see how a baby aspirin could make him bleed?




...he is still weak of course but seems to have felt a lot better these last two days so that is encouraging



.....doc said probably the reason his legs go numb after exercise is because his blood pressure drops which doesn't give and blood flow to his legs. That will take time as his blood levels continue to rise. He is seeing his heart doctor on the 27th and he will run more tests so we we'll see what those tests say. He has two small blocked arteries in his heart and he may have to have stints on them to open them up, so maybe that will help also.

Thanks for all your well wishes and prayers. They are greatly appreciated





Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## bjcs (Aug 16, 2010)

That's good news! I know it doesn't seem possible that a baby aspirin can cause bleeding but that also is what happened to my mother-in-law.

I will keep you both in my prayers.

Barbara


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 22, 2010)

My prayers are there as well. We all care and thank God for Mel's healing.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 22, 2010)

Prayers sent for your Mel and for you!


----------



## Miniature217 (Aug 24, 2010)

My prayers are on the way..


----------

